
Identi.ca blackout 18 Jan 2012 8AM-8PM EST to protest SOPA/PIPA - zoowar
http://status.net/2012/01/14/identi-ca-blackout-18-jan-2012-8am-8pm-est-to-protest-sopapipa
======
zbowling
Another group preaching to their choir. We need facebook, twitter, google, and
wikipedia to do this. Reddit, Hackernews, and Identica are filled with
technical people that have been fighting SOPA for a while. Need to shock
people that don't know what SOPA is and show them what the internet censored
is like.

~~~
badclient
_and Identica are filled with technical people that have been fighting SOPA
for a while_

Source? See, just cuz we techies know about SOPA does not mean we are
_fighting_ it. It takes a lot of repetition for messages to stick, even to
people who generally agree with it. This is why ads are repeated a gazillion
times: because knowing and taking action on that knowledge are very different
things.

I am a perfect example. Initially when this uproar started, I was like "wow,
big deal." I brushed it off. Since, I've been getting hit with SOPA-related
stuff all the time...and increasingly, I am getting more passionate about it.
And yet, I don't think I have really done much! I haven't gotten on the phone
to tell my Dad about it. I haven't reached out to my Congressman. I haven't
tried to educate my own facebook fans about it. There are thousands and
thousands like me: techies, informed about SOPA, and yet mostly passive until
a certain tipping point. These blackouts by so-called tech sites help put us
techies over the tipping point. And thousands of techies at work can help put
the general public over the tipping point.

~~~
zbowling
Of course I was speaking in generalities because these sites tailor to the
tech community. Every single effort helps but the user base here has a lot of
coverage already. We really need to get the big tech companies to put the
general public out of their comfort zones.

------
johnpowell
My main website that gets a whopping 200 unique visitors a day has already
been blacked out and will remain so until Obama signs the damn bill. I provide
a message about why I did it and links to fight it. I already lose money on
hosting so a few weeks of lost revenue don't really matter.

If one person takes action and learns and contacts their representatives due
to the blackout I did my job.

------
technogeek00
Is anyone keeping a list of everyone pledging to do this?

